

On a Proposed Programmers' Guild - randallsquared
http://fare.livejournal.com/142252.html

======
russell
Rideau asks who will certify the certifiers and who will certify the certifier
certifiers ad adnseaum an concluded that there is no one qualified, so go
away. I suspect the malpractitioners that Sussman wants to eliminate already
have their MS certifications and their Sun certifications. All us old hands
will be grandfathered in because of experience. The people that it will
inconvenience are the self-taught, partially degreed, and otherwise
uncredentialed, just those people who became programmers because they loved
it. I dont need no stinking badge.

------
dxjones
Is this thing surfacing again?

It was fashionable several years ago for Professional Engineering Societies to
advocate for a P.Eng. designation _requirement_ for all Software Engineers.

I thought the idea had since died out.

